# Single Pigeon



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a 4 mos. old feral pigeon that I rescued and hand raised since he was just about a week old. He's maturing now and likely needing a mate. Other than build a nest and lay eggs for him, is there anything else I can do to try and make him a happy pigeon again? He was a free flight pigeon but now living with me indoors since it is so cold outside. Help!


----------



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

*Hope this helps....*

I have a rescue pigeon that came to me one day so I feed her and watered her but she never wanted to leave me. She had a band on her leg so I tried to find her owner but never had any luck since nobody ever did contact me. I brought my pigeon in for the winter also and because there was a hawk that was after her everyday. So now she has a big parrot cage that my aunt gave me and I also let her out every night in the living room so she is a part of the family. She still seemed kinda lonely so I put a cow beanie baby in the cage with her. It helped right away but at first she beat the crap out of it. It was very funny now she loves on it and rubs on at it all nice and loving. She still gets mad at it sometimes and kicks it's butt but for the most part she snuggles up to it at night and sleeps. I want to get her a friend or mate but I want a young one I can hand feed and make sure it's really tame. Don't get me wrong George is getting better everyday but she still don't like hands yet. I'm still working on her. I called her George before I found out I had a girl. So I call her baby Georgie now. well if you ever need to talk you can friend me on here and write me. I'm still very new to all the pigeon stuff but I fell in love so fast with this bird she loves me too. Good luck and I Hope this helps you.
Chris


----------



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Chris. Sounds like your and mine need to meet...lol Jo, my pigeon was the sweetest,.... until one day, he grew to became insistent of me, that we go build a nest together, (we did) and I lay him some eggs! Or else! I tried giving him a couple of small fertile chicken eggs that a friend gave me last night. He wasn't buying into that one. Egg shell is green, don't know if this had any effect or not. Maybe I didn't give them to him right, idk. I thought I read somewhere, possible. Oh well, I was also kinda hoping for a baby chicken or two.


----------

